
How to Set Expectations with New Hires at a Startup - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/the-unspoken-expectations-of-working-at-a-startup-ef2ac700a9ca?source=friends_link&sk=51f0ed4e7dadf426ef3ac111e772a019
======
yarinr
> 21) Put in the hours

> 22) Take a low salary

Are founders actually expecting to find talented hires that'll burn all of
their free time working overtime for low pay?

